# Hat Box Ghost Head Prop/ Mask



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey Guys! I just painted this guy up for a customer of mine and just thought i would share! Its my new revised hat Box Ghost! I have added different hair to him as well as a different paint scheme! Hope you like him!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

He looks great.I like the lighter blue color. At least that is what my screen shows.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very nice, GP! I like the crazed look in his eyes.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Very neat prop, and I like the paint scheme and the googly eyes. Why is it called a 'Hat Box Ghost'? Reminds me of a Haunted Mansion ghost...


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Very neat prop, and I like the paint scheme and the googly eyes. Why is it called a 'Hat Box Ghost'? Reminds me of a Haunted Mansion ghost...


The Hat Box ghost is one of the original Haunted Mansion ghosts. The character carried a hat box and his head would disappear from his shoulders and reappear in the hat box.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wicked cool!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Jaybo said:


> The Hat Box ghost is one of the original Haunted Mansion ghosts. The character carried a hat box and his head would disappear from his shoulders and reappear in the hat box.


:jol: Duh?! Thanks Jaybo for the explanation...hence why it reminds me of the Haunted Mansion, yes?


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW nice job.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

He turned out great!


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the compliments


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Another very nice piece! I love the buggy eyes and facial details. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

absolutely love it!!!!


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice job.


----------



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Absolutely love it! Great job!


----------

